# front jacks doesnt work anymore



## assddd (Aug 28, 2009)

one night i woke and my computer i couldnt turn it on anymore.

so i took out all the powersupplu cables and put back only to find out the cable thats connects the turn on button to the MB is disconnected  so i put back all in.


now im back on windows as usual i put my headphones in the front slot but nothing happens.
i reinstalled realtek codecs (uninstalled them and re-download from their website)

nothing changed, still front doesnt work but in the back my mic/speakers/line-in are working just fine (i never knew i had line-in connection, whatever it is).


my front slots are: 2 usb slots, 1 headphones, 1 microphone.




any help appreciated,
thx.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Is this an OEM (HP-Dekll-etc.) or retail case?
Are the USB ports functioning properly?
Check the Mobo audio to front panel connections.


----------



## assddd (Aug 28, 2009)

Tyree said:


> Is this an OEM (HP-Dekll-etc.) or retail case?
> Are the USB ports functioning properly?
> Check the Mobo audio to front panel connections.


1. what it means ?
2. yes, both of them.
3. if you mean to make sure all cables connected to the Mobo inside, then yes they are.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

assddd said:


> 1. what it means ?
> 2. yes, both of them.
> 3. if you mean to make sure all cables connected to the Mobo inside, then yes they are.



1. - Is the PC a OEM (HP-Dell-etc.) or a custom build?

3. - If the rear audio jacks work, the sound drivers are functioning properly. 
If the Mobo audio header is properly connected to the front panel wiring and the audio jacks aren't working there is a problem with the Mobo header, the Mobo connector, the wiring or the jacks.


----------



## assddd (Aug 28, 2009)

Tyree said:


> 1. - Is the PC a OEM (HP-Dell-etc.) or a custom build?
> 
> 3. - If the rear audio jacks work, the sound drivers are functioning properly.
> If the Mobo audio header is properly connected to the front panel wiring and the audio jacks aren't working there is a problem with the Mobo header, the Mobo connector, the wiring or the jacks.



1. custom build

3. that means open the case and reconnect and reorganize several cables inside... what a pain... (im not sure my back can handle it again:banghead


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

Yup, unfortunately you either plugged the jack wiring into the wrong headers or you have a break in the wiring somewhere. More than likely it's the former. Depending on the board and how much room you have to work in, it can be easy to plug the wiring into the pins to either side of where they're supposed to go.


----------



## assddd (Aug 28, 2009)

im certain everything is connected properly.
i even reinstalled my realtek driver.



no more suggestions ?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Again, if the rear ports are working, it's likely not a driver fault. If it were the drivers, neither set of ports would be working.

In order of likelihood: the front panel wiring is connected incorrectly, the front panel wiring or port is faulty, or the audio chipset is faulty.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Post numers 2 & 4 about sum it up.


----------

